# A3 Driving/Rolling pic thread...



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*A3 Official Driving/Rolling pic thread...*

Well since we already have an all out pic whoring thread I thought I'd start something new. A thread dedicated to driving/rolling/motion pictures of our A3's. (Pshopped pics are welcome... since I have yet to find anyone stu...







I mean adventurous enough to stand in front of my car with a camera.) 
Seen this on a different part of the forum and rather liked the idea.
Oh, and if you've got links to videos, bring it on. Here are a couple to start things off with...



















































_Modified by Gryphon001 at 8:41 PM 5/24/2009_


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: A3 Official Driving/Rolling pic thread... (Gryphon001)*


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: A3 Official Driving/Rolling pic thread... (Gryphon001)*

I want everything posted above me... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
EDIT: you know, Gryphon001, I don't think I've ever seen a pic of your car with a driver. Either you are a little feller, or invisible.










_Modified by dkenn75 at 9:55 PM 5/24/2009_


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: A3 Official Driving/Rolling pic thread... (dkenn75)*

Autopilot... it's on the bottom of the options list for the 08's
















... actually I just don't have any friends with cameras. 
The meets up here seem to be getting either snowed in or rained lately







out so it's a bit hard to organize a propper cruise.
Maybe after next saturday. My brother is coming along with me for the track day. 


_Modified by Gryphon001 at 10:08 PM 5/24/2009_


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: A3 Official Driving/Rolling pic thread... (thea3kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thea3kid* »_










Did I mention I love your car BTW??? 
What's the suspension set up on it? Spacers?


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

here are some...


















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












_Modified by Presns3 at 10:31 PM 5/24/2009_


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

I keep saying to myself that I'm going to update this vid, but I haven't yet.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMCQdCtwVDU


----------



## spazmo (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: (Bezor)*

Here are a few taken on a run home from Dubfest in Vegas..



















_Modified by spazmo at 8:40 AM 5/25/2009_


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (spazmo)*


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

tiptronic:


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

Don't have a rolling shot....but i did manage to shoot a quick vid of my ride after installing my coilovers today.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5Crkn4dA9o


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (ODY)*

Looks sweet ODY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hope you're showing up for the meet tomorrow... we'll be there late as usual so come down man, want to see those CO's for myself.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

HAWTtinger


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Old...


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_Looks sweet ODY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hope you're showing up for the meet tomorrow... we'll be there late as usual so come down man, want to see those CO's for myself.

gonna try to make it out tonight gryphon.....can you IM me you're number?


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (ODY)*

Well here is one more from the last track day. Thanks again to Mike for taking these and sending them on. 
.... and LOOK 'dkenn75'!! There's even a driver in this one
















Also a video which I just posted today...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZs1OrISLm0
... enjoy


_Modified by Gryphon001 at 8:33 PM 6/1/2009_


----------



## tekieru (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*

Loving those LED strip DRLs. Man... i wish I had one.
Are they easy to install?


_Modified by tekieru at 8:26 PM 6/1/2009_


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (tekieru)*

if you are carefull they are... you just have to make sure you drill the holes straight in the foglight grill... than just glue them in and splice into some wires for power. I used the fogs since they are the DRL's on my car anyways.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_if you are carefull they are... you just have to make sure you drill the holes straight in the foglight grill... than just glue them in and splice into some wires for power. I used the fogs since they are the DRL's on my car anyways.


+1 for us canucks! hahah


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_
Also a video which I just posted today...


thanks for posting! what was the beep at the end of the straightaway at each lap?


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*

LOL... I forgot to turn off my speed warning...








For some reason I couldn't get much past 150/155km on that straight. Although I think I was hitting the brakes just a bit too early each time. For some reason that turn was the only one which freaked me out a bit...


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ooh speed warning. i dont think my car has it. it has never beeped at me, even when i was tracking Laguna Seca. maybe i just wasnt going fast enough LOL


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*

It has to be set manually on the DIS for whatever speed you want it at... I set mine to 120Km because the limit here is 100km/hr on the highways and a few too many times I found myself doing about 140ish with a cruiser behind me







and not even realizing how fast I was going. 
Figured there is only so many times I can get lucky before my luck runs out.
... check your manual. I'm pretty sure yours has it if for some reason you feel you need it










_Modified by Gryphon001 at 11:23 AM 6/2/2009_


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Gryphon001)*









http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g131/matthewhorner/PokerRallyMay09115.jpg/IMG] 


[I]Modified by sabba at 2:41 PM 6-2-2009[/I]


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*









If you guys have 20 min, here's my in-car Laguna Seca full vid of one of our 20-min sessions. 
http://www.facebook.com/v/42179122411
points to whoever can identify the overtaken cars.
i dont think i have a use for a speed warning. lol.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*

Damn... I wish we had a track like that around here... lol


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_It has to be set manually on the DIS for whatever speed you want it at... I set mine to 120Km because the limit here is 100km/hr on the highways and a few too many times I found myself doing about 140ish with a cruiser behind me







and not even realizing how fast I was going. 
Figured there is only so many times I can get lucky before my luck runs out.
... check your manual. I'm pretty sure yours has it if for some reason you feel you need it











funny i have mine set to 150... its the you are going fast enough to get impounded warning! hahah


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_








If you guys have 20 min, here's my in-car Laguna Seca full vid of one of our 20-min sessions. 
http://www.facebook.com/v/42179122411
points to whoever can identify the overtaken cars.
i dont think i have a use for a speed warning. lol.

















my favorite NA raceway! i wish i could take the car there....


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_If you guys have 20 min, here's my in-car Laguna Seca full vid of one of our 20-min sessions. 
[points to whoever can identify the overtaken cars.
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

Not bad. I've not had my A3 at Laguna, so I don't know how much push it would have into turn 2, but you seemed to manage the understeer pretty well. That turn tends to suck you in, entering it with too much speed is easy.
The Mini was way too choppy, easy to get rid of him. The Aston sounded great...going by it. The Lotus I was surprised at. 
Speaking of getting "greedy" with too much speed, going into the corkscrew is another turn that can suck you in. I've spun my Miata at top then entering 9 towards the bottom of the hill, too much trailing brake and you'll loose the rear.


----------



## scipher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bezor)*

Rolling shots? Does body-roll count?


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bezor* »_
Not bad. I've not had my A3 at Laguna, so I don't know how much push it would have into turn 2, but you seemed to manage the understeer pretty well. That turn tends to suck you in, entering it with too much speed is easy.
The Mini was way too choppy, easy to get rid of him. The Aston sounded great...going by it. The Lotus I was surprised at. 


thanks bezor! it was my first ever track day and the only mods i had were springs and RSB, so i think the car did pretty well! i'm sure the "research" on the playstation helped too LOL.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Here's some Laguna Seca action:


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)




----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Someone complain about this thread jack. I dare you!


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*








meh! i'll take a rs3 over that


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

I've gotta get this 'Scott Chu' to help me out with some pics -- those pics look awesome. 
Here's a couple of my old car -- I need to find someone that can help me out with the new ride...


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^reminded me of one of mine:


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

Don't try this at home..
157MPH


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^lol


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheLastNexus* »_Don't try this at home..
157MPH










lol i have done that!







(244 KPH close enough! lol )


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (TheLastNexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheLastNexus* »_Don't try this at home..
157MPH









I wonder what top speed would be with a full tank of gas?


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheLastNexus* »_Don't try this at home..
157MPH










I've tried this at home...on my PS2!


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## kevin911 (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

ehhhhhhhhhh....................that's so f'n sick.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (kevin911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevin911* »_
















thats a great pic. Can you share with us any more details on this shot - such as with what and how pic was taken? Love the votex valence.


----------



## kevin911 (Nov 11, 2002)

Its shot with a rig that I'm currently still building/developing. You can see in the headlight where I forgot to edit it out. ooops Requires super rigid, yet lightweight materials, and a strong stomach to hang 4-5k worth of camera off the end.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevin911* »_Its shot with a rig that I'm currently still building/developing. You can see in the headlight where I forgot to edit it out. ooops Requires super rigid, yet lightweight materials, and a strong stomach to hang 4-5k worth of camera off the end.


you have to come out on Thursday man! you could run an awesome photoshoot!


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (TheLastNexus)*

hey how did you get it to show how fast your going in that small screen in the dash lol i cant do that.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (rick89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rick89* »_hey how did you get it to show how fast your going in that small screen in the dash lol i cant do that.

your 06 didnt come with Multi Disp/ digital speedo -- although I believe there's a mod to be able to add the feature... I use my digital speedo a lot of times, especially when cruising to /from work (not using cruise control)...


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_
your 06 didnt come with Multi Disp/ digital speedo -- although I believe there's a mod to be able to add the feature... I use my digital speedo a lot of times, especially when cruising to /from work (not using cruise control)...


yupp as long as you have the screen is vaggable lol


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sabba)*


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: A3 Official Driving/Rolling pic thread... (Gryphon001)*









(Photo taken by TipTronic)


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: A3 Official Driving/Rolling pic thread... (Gothic Serpent)*

Ray- since you brought it up:


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: A3 Official Driving/Rolling pic thread... (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_Ray- since you brought it up:

NICE!!!!!


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (kevin911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevin911* »_Its shot with a rig that I'm currently still building/developing. You can see in the headlight where I forgot to edit it out. ooops Requires super rigid, yet lightweight materials, and a strong stomach to hang 4-5k worth of camera off the end.

or this








and get :


----------



## RallyPlaya (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: A3 Official Driving/Rolling pic thread... (tiptronic)*

Sweet Pics, You guys got quite the club going on in cali


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (T1noandaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T1noandaudi* »_
or this










Damn... you do like to take risks with your camera








... very nice pics though.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_
your 06 didnt come with Multi Disp/ digital speedo -- although I believe there's a mod to be able to add the feature... I use my digital speedo a lot of times, especially when cruising to /from work (not using cruise control)...


So there is a vagcom for that cause if there is i would like to know as i have the screen and it would be pretty cool to switch to digital speed.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (rick89)*

No new pics yet, still working on it, but here are a couple of vids. One you've probably already seen but had to re upload since youtube had copyright issues with the music playing in the background.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00MWu3JXEiU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-6qb6s1ZpE
... enjoy!


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Old stocker picture...so clean, so pure... then...


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

got together with tiptronic and bkmintie for some new shots to put here:


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*

Me likes these too Rich-- thanks!


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

Those shots are raddddd!!!^^^ moarrrrrr!


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

I'll post some more up when I get the chance...


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (bkmintie)*

bryce- i can't wait to see the other pics you took- as far as i remember- there were some really good shots you and your camera took of Brun's car!!
the one above alone is very nice!
e


----------



## kevin911 (Nov 11, 2002)

couple new ones from today


----------



## JOSER2K (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

I found these


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (kevin911)*

Very nice (red car shots) No Rigs right?
And Joser- is that your car? NIIICE and nice shots!!!!


_Modified by tiptronic at 10:42 PM 6/24/2009_


----------



## kevin911 (Nov 11, 2002)

no those pics are rigged


----------



## JOSER2K (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: (kevin911)*

thanks tiptronic








yeaps dats my car 1 more from the blue tape run


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_bryce- i can't wait to see the other pics you took- as far as i remember- there were some really good shots you and your camera took of Brun's car!!
the one above alone is very nice!
e


thanks man! yes, moaaarrr please when you get a chance!


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*

A quick clicky of mine over the weekend. That's with the air on ride height http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (scandalous_cynce)*

That's a nice shot^^^
Is your car really that low or were you just following a bus or something?


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Gryphon001)*

Pic was taken from chick standing out of the sunroof of a Beetle.








The car is pretty low, though when aired out.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (scandalous_cynce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scandalous_cynce* »_A quick clicky of mine over the weekend. That's with the air on ride height http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









looks nice


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

Liking the car Joser! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Where did you get the wind deflectors? I know my boss in Japan could pick me up some Audi OEM ones but it would be a hassle...
One more of Rich:


----------



## zeroGhost (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (bkmintie)*

Weathertech has them
http://www.weathertech.com/sto...=2006
Im up in the air... haven't decided if i want them yet.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bkmintie* »_
One more of Rich:










niiice man! thanks! gotta take new pics with ur suspension now!


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*

Wen't and did a bit of camping this past weekend... car performed great as always, so I decided to go a bit stupid on one of my favourite roads up here in Ontario. Couldn't go all out because it's still a public road, but it was still fun








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtzCg7r9u6s
Than on the drive home I decided to play it dangerously...







probably not the brightest idea I've ever had, but still made it home on one tank of gas


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Gryphon001)*

450 miles








Will have to finish the video later, cool road http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

wow nice! i don't think i got those numbers when i drove to MTL (all highway got about 670 a tank) also you are at 37k already! you are catching up to me! lol


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

I find I get better milage with higher octane and I have been running the Sunoco 94 octane since when I got the car. Once I put in Esso 91 and my milage went down noticably. I must say that I was pushing it there... I must have driven about 10km after the screen said 0km left in the tank. Definitely not the brightest thing to do...


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Pic from my friend's cell phone.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (SprintA3)*

Nice... love the stance. That's like the perfect ride hight.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*

Thanks. It drives great at that height and I don't have to avoid anything, but it just makes me want to go lower. I think I'm going to lower it after work one day this week and see how I like it.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (SprintA3)*

Maybe not the best thread to post this but found it on a UK forum and thought you guys would like... he is rolling allright...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded
S3 (8P) with about 450+hp


----------



## Xymox (Jul 1, 1999)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_
S3 (8P) with about 450+hp









R8 disappears at the 4:30 mark.


----------



## micvin (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (JOSER2K)*

With the camera phone


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (micvin)*

sweet looking pics... especially with a phone camera!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

Qucik iPhone Vid...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9YrGnlBRuM


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

following bkmintie


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

and another


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

^ great shots. this last one is epic.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thanks dude! it was kind of scurry at times, cuz we were driving the twisties and i had to shoot while steering, shifting, heel-toeing, powersliding, and talking to the camera about grip and torque. 

(those last few may or may not have been true)


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

LOL
heel toeing in this car is tough. pedals just dont play well for it IMO.
also, is that a USC plate on bkmintie's car?


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_
also, is that a USC plate on bkmintie's car?


yes, unfortunately it is, LOL.


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_
yes, unfortunately it is, LOL. 









I think I'm the only Trojan A3er on the boards though...








Another great set of shots Rich - we all need to do a g2g up there, such a fun/beautiful road.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bkmintie)*

Nice shots! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The ones at the docks are nice as well. I've been meaning to go down there and take some good pics of the car but I've been to lazy about doing anything because of my baby duties. 

_Quote, originally posted by *bkmintie* »_we all need to do a g2g up there, such a fun/beautiful road. 

Warning: There usually cops hiding out on those twisty P.V. roads especially on the weekends. I've been pulled over twice in the A3 on those roads.









Its a lot of fun/scary at night because of the lack of street lights.


















_Modified by Rogerthat at 2:39 PM 7-20-2009_


----------



## matty_mk1 (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (JOSER2K)*


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (bkmintie)*



bkmintie said:


> I think I'm the only Trojan A3er on the boards though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_


bkmintie said:


> I think I'm the only Trojan A3er on the boards though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






bkmintie said:


> Nah, I'm a USC guy. UCLA sucks - doesn't even warrant a license plate frame.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gothic Serpent* »_
Nah, I'm a USC guy.


you aren't allowed to say that if you didnt go there.


----------



## Mentosman42 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tcardio)*


----------



## maudi28 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mentosman42)*


----------

